# Logitech + Media Room Lighting



## mohmony (Apr 13, 2010)

I have only one switch in my dedicated media room that controls 4 scone lights. My remote is a Harmony One. Can you point me to what i need to buy/do to have - switch with dimming capabilities controlled by Harmony One?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Lutron makes an IR dimming switch called the IR Maestro, I believe. Available at Home Depot / Lowes.

It comes with a small remote and you can program that into your Logitech, if it has learning capabilities (which I assume it does). You will need a repeater or blaster if the switch is not in line-of-sight of where you usually point the remote.


----------



## mohmony (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks! I will have to have a repeater/blaster even for my PJ also. Its right on top of where i sit and i have a hard time pointing it in the direction.


----------

